# How many colors would this design be for spot color



## Yifanwang2011 (Jan 21, 2014)

I need help to figure out how many colors I would need from spot color to print this design. Could I only use black and white ?

[media]http://i.imgur.com/NtwvToq.jpg[/media]


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

Yifanwang2011 said:


> I need help to figure out how many colors I would need from spot color to print this design. Could I only use black and white ?
> 
> [media]http://i.imgur.com/NtwvToq.jpg[/media]


 
You cant print that image with spot colors. If you indexed it maybe 4-5.

You cant print that image without the proper permission anyway. You wont get a reputable printer to print that without proper paperwork


----------



## Yifanwang2011 (Jan 21, 2014)

I got permission for this photo from a website. Also how would i print this ?


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

Yifanwang2011 said:


> I got permission for this photo from a website. Also how would i print this ?


 I would be real caution with that print. even if a website said ok. it what ALI team would say. I would think.


----------



## Yifanwang2011 (Jan 21, 2014)

How do people print tees like this then ? 

JFK Tee — Mute Apparel

AMBITION APPAREL — Marilyn Monroe T-shirt Edition

Sorry about all the questions, I'm just curious


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

I'm sure all illegally and they are doing the printing or some guy out of a garage. Those types of prints are better done direct screen print and not plastisol transfers.

You will need direct permission from who ever has the rights to his photos. most likely its not Ali himself and just collects royalties


----------



## Yifanwang2011 (Jan 21, 2014)

Why is it better screen printed and not plastisol ?


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

images like the require halftones. Then you have to put a white mask behind the black halftones for transfers. It's harder to find a printer for plastisol transfers with photo images then a direct screen printer.

when pressed the halftones will expand slightly


----------



## Yifanwang2011 (Jan 21, 2014)

Would fmexpressions be able to do an image like this ?


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Yifanwang2011 said:


> Would fmexpressions be able to do an image like this ?


You'd have to ask F&M but last time I asked they didn't print halftones. Howard Sportswear has printed halftones for me.


----------



## wrkalot (Mar 2, 2011)

You can certainly do an image like that with White, Grey, Black. Some companies will print halftones, some won't, but it's very doable IMO. I have SEPed images like that and they turned out really nice.


----------

